# Has anyone tried craigslist?



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

For a relationship or one night stand? Did it work out? Just curious.... :thanks


----------



## soldierforchrist (May 19, 2008)

ur looking for fuffilment in all the wrong places


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i don't want to look for a relationship or one night stand in the same place where i bought the transmission for my car. its a little creepy.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

hahah


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Isn't Craigslist really just a cover for escorts?


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

ANCIENT said:


> i don't want to look for a relationship or one night stand in the same place where i bought the transmission for my car. its a little creepy.


Sounds like a business idea. While you're getting your car worked on, they could have the girls entertain you. nubly would probably like this.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Futures said:


> Isn't Craigslist really just a cover for escorts?


yea i thought it was just for hookers and gay males


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

yes I have...
word to the wise - dont.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

Craigslist seems really really shady.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

Always good for a laugh although I would never go on there unless you are looking to get some use out of your health insurance...


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yet people still use it. I think some people have success on Craigslist, and I emphasize some. It's hard to talk about it without coming across as homophobic, though. Over time I have made three Strictly Platonic ads looking for guy friends. I've gotten no responses with non-sexual intentions, so I gave up. I've also had plenty of male responses to my ads looking for women, in the regular personals or Strictly Platonic. That's just how it is. I imagine 75% of the people that even go on Craigslist, especially the personals, are male. Look how many male ads there are compared to female. I browse almost every part of that site. I think there is probably more luck in Casual Encounters than anything else, but that's just speculation.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Sometimes I go on craigslist to look at the listings for hookers and try to guess which ones are undercover cops. I've never used it seriously though. It seems scary.


----------



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

craigs list? what's that about?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Yes I met my ex on there and we're still friends. I suggest you not go there to meet people however. Most of the responses I've gotten are very very shady. If you do (I suggest you don't), use your best judgment and just follow your instincts.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I've never had any success in meeting anyone off Craigslist. Of course, I didn't put much effort in.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

craigslist kinda sucks-- I responded to a personals ad, which at the time indicated just general interest in dating/socializing-- and after a few emails back and forth, the "girl" sent me a link, and it turned out to be one of those 'discreet encounters/sex/whatever-turns-you-on' (but you must subscribe first) offers-- not my thing, I passed... and I'm probably more depressed than ever now..


----------



## colonelpoop (Jun 18, 2008)

i've gotten laid off craigslist many times.

just be careful who you talk to. also expect for 90% of your replies to come from homosexual men.


----------



## KlonopinG (Jun 30, 2008)

Nope I haven't but I thought about it. I've been on normal dating sites and they suck.

I've just created a dating & social networking website for people with mental illnesses, Such as Social Anxiety Disorder & Anxiety

Disorders, Depression, OCD, Schizophrenia etc.

http://www.chemicalpulse.com/

I am still tweaking it and adding more features. Feel free to join it and test it out.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I tried Craig's list in order to find a date. I got some replies -- all from robots.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I would try it, but I'm not feeling confident enough about myself, right now, to meet anyone from online. If I tried it, I would probably talk to the person on the phone first. Then we could move on to meeting in a very public place. Wouldn't want to to have an encounter with someone dangerous.



> I tried Craig's list in order to find a date. I got some replies -- all from robots.


That's also something to worry about. I placed an add on an e-pal site awhile back and recieved so much junk male that it basicly ruined my e-mail account. Thankfully, it was an account that I created just for that purpose.


----------



## eekmd (Jun 19, 2005)

A lot of people give craigslist a bad rap. In reality, there are good people on there the same way there are on any other site. There are also a lot of bizarre weirdos (probably more than on a typical site because of the anonymity of it) as well... but i wouldn't let that keep you from actually trying it out. Just make sure you take the time to get to know someone before ever considering to meet them..as you should do from any online networking/dating site. And throw any perverted emails and spam advertisements into the trash..

I met one person off of there a few years ago..and she seemed rather normal. We didn't really meet up again, as there wasn't really a lot of chemistry between us.... but I wouldn't consider it a total waste of time.


----------



## wishfulthinking (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think anyone is looking for a real relationship on craigslist. Mainly weird hook ups.. I would guesstimate that about 50% of the stuff in the platonic sections is legit though. People new to town, or others just looking to expand their social network. If it's CL, match, eharmony or whatever I hope you all are careful if you decide to use it. Don't just jump up and meet people without really talking to them first. Lots of foul people out there ready to hurt someone physically, and it looks like their numbers are going up.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

craigslist sucks! for dating lists, certainly... 
I responded to what I thought was a "normal" dating classified, and the 'person' ended up sending me a link to a damned web-porn/call-girl type service.. no thanks...


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Rufus said:


> I tried Craig's list in order to find a date. I got some replies -- all from robots.


I'm not picky-I'd choose a robot any day. They're logical, and shiny.


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

:conActually....I think Craigslist is a great way to meet locals in your area. Well maybe it's different for guys, but as a girl placing a personal ad, you'll get a lot of responses...just filter through them, pick the ones you like and trust, take your chances sending them your pic, and ultimately you'll end up with a few worthy ones (at least for me..but my SA is holding me back from going further)...1 guy I really want to meet I met on Craigslist and you really become an expert sorting through the fakes/spam and who's real and sincere. 

Also...I'm from San Francisco and I live about 18 blocks from where Craigslist is based (it's a run-down looking house...I was surprised when I first passed it on my way to school :sus )....And like everyone uses Craigslist here so maybe that's why I've had more success finding good guys....Actually I feel guilty for backing out on one really great guy that I couldn't go any farther with but he was really sincere...

Ok but one thing for me, SF is so dense and you can run into anybody here, and 1 guy I rejected after a few emails, I think I saw the other day on the bus :lol LOL....

I'd HIGHLY recommend placing an ad over responding to one....I mean, why bother responding to one, that's my logic, when you can just write who you are/WHAT kind of person you want (emphasis on that), and ohhhhh when your ad first gets published online, you'll get IMMEDIATE responses...Maybe a few of them are from good people, but the guy that I found responded to my ad 3 days later...not 3 seconds after I post...


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

colonelpoop said:


> i've gotten laid off craigslist many times.
> 
> just be careful who you talk to. also expect for 90% of your replies to come from homosexual men.


 :lol :lol Dude! I wouldn't mess with that place. I hear some guy just recently got murdered because of a "hookup" on there.


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

KlonopinG said:


> Nope I haven't but I thought about it. I've been on normal dating sites and they suck.
> 
> I've just created a dating & social networking website for people with mental illnesses, Such as Social Anxiety Disorder & Anxiety
> 
> ...


Hey nice idea. I joined that site. I was wondering who ran that.

To the OP if all you want is a ONS and try your local bar.


----------



## xTrappedx (Aug 28, 2008)

Raplovehate said:


> colonelpoop said:
> 
> 
> > i've gotten laid off craigslist many times.
> ...


But I wonder if that guy called "her" first (because it was 2 guys that killed him)...to see if it was in fact a girl....it reminds me of the incident in 2007, where a woman responded to a babysitting job on craigslist, and it was a guy who shot her when she got to his place.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

In my area it's completely overrun with spam bots, I did try to have a look and made a post of my own but the ratio of spam bots to actual people on has got to be something like 100:1.


----------



## Raplovehate (Jan 15, 2008)

xTrappedx said:


> Raplovehate said:
> 
> 
> > colonelpoop said:
> ...


Ah! So you read about it to huh? I believe it was him who contacted "her" first....


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

craigslist is very shady, out of curiosity I posted an ad and got a bunch of responses from random people from all over the world, especially africa asking money for surgery, then I would get emails from the same guy using different alibi each time, though his email was the same.. weird. 
But on the bright side, sometimes you come across something good and I'm actually dating someone I met very randomly on there in platonic section, didnt expect anything out of it, but he turned out to be pretty awesome.


----------

